# ISO Cornmeal Waffles Recipes



## TreeToad (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello,

Just got a new Waffle Iron and I'm wondering if anyone
has a recipe for "Cornmeal Waffles"

Thanks


----------



## TomW (Sep 17, 2005)

I use this one from _Southern Living_ magazine:

1-1/2 cups cornmeal 
1/2 cup AP flour
2-1/2 tsp baking powder(if you are using self-rising cornmeal, don't add baking powder)
2 tbls sugar
3/4 tsp salt
1 large egg
1-1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted
1-1/2 cups white shoepeg corn

Stir together first 5 ingredients in a large bowl.  Stir together egg & next 3 ingredients; add to cornmeal mixture, stirring just until dry ingredients are moistened.

Bake in a preheated, oiled waffle iron just until crisp.  Yields 12 (4-inch) waffles.

Tom


----------



## Constance (Sep 17, 2005)

My grandson tells me that my ex's wife makes waffles out of Jiffy Cornbread mix, and he loves them. 
My waffle iron is about 50 years old, and I haven't used it in at least 20 years...maybe I'll drag it up from the basement one of these days and see if it still works.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2005)

Tomw said:
			
		

> I use this one from _Southern Living_ magazine:
> 
> 1-1/2 cups cornmeal
> 1/2 cup AP flour
> ...


 
OK Tom, I have everything I need for these except shoepeg corn. What is that?


----------



## TreeToad (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Tom,

What a great recipe.
It's just what I was looking for.
Could'nt find any shoepeg corn so I used small kernal white corn
and they came out great.
Just a little honey and butter on them.
And thank you Constance for that info about Jiffy Mix.
You better drag that waffle iron upstairs because sometimes,
the old ones are the best.
I was using a really old one for many years and the griddle area was so
well seasoned that I never had to brush it with oil.


----------



## TomW (Sep 18, 2005)

Alix,

Shoepeg corn is essentially small kernel white corn such as what TreeToad used in his effort.  Most any corn of a _small kernel size_ will work for the cornbread waffles.  But do make sure you keep the kernel size small for proper cooking.

Hope this helps,
Tom


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2005)

OK, thanks. I don't think I have ever seen it, but I will keep my eyes open now.


----------



## Constance (Sep 18, 2005)

Look in the frozen food section, Alix. That's where I found it.
Tree Toad, I'll do that. It was actually a pretty fancy one in it's time. It has reversible teflon covered griddles...one side for waffles, the other side smooth for a sandwich press. It weighs a TON!
My mom had an ancient cast iron one that made wonderful waffles. After she passed, my Dad gave it to a cousin who collected old kitchen stuff.


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2005)

THANKS Constance. I was actually just contemplating where to look. You must be a mind reader!


----------

